
How to resume a SSH encrypted and x11 forwarded session - ZnZirconium
https://dwaves.org/2019/01/21/how-to-resume-a-ssh-encrypted-and-x11-forwarded-session/
======
MayeulC
Xpra is pretty nice, though if you look at the details, it's more similar to
vnc than it is to X11 forwarding.

Compositing each window is done on the server, the image is then compressed
(it can use png, jpeg, mpeg, webp, bmp and a lot more) and sent down,
displayed as a child window of the xpra client, and composited on the client
computer.

The wayland equivalent is waypipe, though I am not sure it handles
disconnections and graceful link quality as well.

That said, I've often had to manually adjust the frame encoding format, to
gain pixel-perfect accuracy at the cost of a few seconds of latency on a
sloppy connection, for instance.

------
pnutjam
I usually use x2go to accomplish this. It lets you do full desktop, or
floating app windows. I might have to see how this compares, but x2go is in
the EPEL repos for RedHat.

------
philsnow
I've FUDded about needing to have exactly the same version on client and
server in the past
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23493005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23493005)
, but this blog post mentions installing from apt and from yum, so maybe the
project has figured out back/forwards wire compatibility? That would be huge.

~~~
MayeulC
For what it's worth, I'm regularly using it between Arch Linux current and
CentOS 7.5 (presumably older versions as well, I can't check right now, but
I've been doing so for at least two years). I never thought backwards
compatibility was an issue.

------
alexeiz
The Xpra latency is really good. It makes remoting XWindow GUI apps almost
bearable.

